# Lady GaGa: „Ich bin eure Nutte"



## Mandalorianer (13 Aug. 2010)

*"LadyGaGa Ich bin eure Nutte"*
​ 

LadyGaGa (24) ist derzeit leicht im Stress, sie ist fast den ganzen Tag im Studio und arbeitet an ihrem neuen Album.

*Und wie das so ist: Wenn man sich nicht aus dem Haus bewegt, verpasst man, was im normalen Leben so abgeht.* So entging es Lady GaGa, dass sie zwei der begehrten Teen Choice Awards bekam! Diese wurden bereits letzten Sonntag verliehen, Lady GaGa erreichte die Nachricht aber erst einige Tage später. Dennoch bedankte sie sich fleißig bei ihren Fans, so twitterte sie: *„Komme gerade aus dem Studio und habe gehört, wir haben zwei Teen Choice Awards gewonnen. Danke, dass ihr an mich glaubt, meine kleinen Monster! Ich bin eure Nutte.“*

Wir finden es ja schön, dass GaGa ihre Fans auf dem Laufenden hält und sich brav bedankt. Aber was soll das denn bitte heißen, eure Nutte? *Naja, typisch GaGa können wir da nur sagen.

Tja ...

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## begoodtonite (14 Aug. 2010)

ja, also....sie ist reizvoll, aber es gibt bessere nutten, wobei allein ihr status macht schon was her...

aber das wär für mich kein grund!

bevor jetzt dumme kommentare kommen, ich weiß sehrwohl wie die lady das meinte


----------



## GodzillaXXX (14 Aug. 2010)

Ich würde dazu jetzt sagen man muss auch den zusammen hang sehen in dem Fall ist sie ja die "Nutte" ihrer Fans. Was ja in langweiligen worten soviel heisst wie das sie sich an ihre Fans verkauft was ja auch stimmt. 

Das einzigste was in dem zusammen hang mit dem wort "Nutte" nicht stimmt ist das sie bezahlten Sex macht. Was ich mir nach ihrer Aussage mit der "Inspirations wird durch ihr Vagina entzogen" auch net vorstellen kann.

Aber so ist sie nun mal und genau deshalb lieben Leute wie ich sie ja auch. Weil is kein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt. ^^


----------



## begoodtonite (14 Aug. 2010)

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## zenturio (16 Aug. 2010)

Das wäre doch schön.......


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

Vielleicht wollte sie damit auch nur ihr Bildungsniveau zeigen, schliesslich ist das Wort ja ein Synonym für "Prostituierte", welches sich aus dem Lateinischen [FONT=&quot]"prostituere aus pro und statuere – nach vorn stellen, zur Schau stellen, preisgeben" abgeleitet ist. Und vorn auf der Bühne stellt sie sich ja auch zur Schau 
[/FONT]


----------



## GodzillaXXX (16 Aug. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollte sie damit auch nur ihr Bildungsniveau zeigen, schliesslich ist das Wort ja ein Synonym für "Prostituierte", welches sich aus dem Lateinischen [FONT=&quot]"prostituere aus pro und statuere – nach vorn stellen, zur Schau stellen, preisgeben" abgeleitet ist. Und vorn auf der Bühne stellt sie sich ja auch zur Schau
> [/FONT]



Ah ja  Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit aber um es genau zu erfahren müssten wir sie schon persönlich fragen. :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2010)

Wieviel kostet sie denn?


----------



## glimm (16 Aug. 2010)

Wäre mal interessant, das englische Original-Zitat dazu zu sehen...


----------



## Airhead (16 Aug. 2010)

wahrscheinlich "BITCH", wie immer...


----------



## GodzillaXXX (16 Aug. 2010)

glimm schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant, das englische Original-Zitat dazu zu sehen...



Das hat sie auf Twitter geschrieben:

Zitat: "Just emerged from studio bender to hear we won two teen choice awards. Thank you for believing in me little monsters! I'm your hooker. X" am 10 August 8:55 Uhr


----------

